# noob qn: list hard drives

## blurp

is there a "lspci"-like command to list all hard drives (ide, sata, scsi) as well as cdrom, with or without udev or devfs?

----------

## timeBandit

Are you looking for hardware details or just the device names? If the latter, ls -l /dev/[sh]d? does the trick....

For details, you probably want sys-apps/lshw.

```
 ~ # lshw -class disk -businfo

Bus info          Device     Class          Description

=======================================================

scsi@0:0.0.0      /dev/sda   disk           20GB MAN3184MP

scsi@0:0.1.0      /dev/sdb   disk           85GB MAP3735NP

ide@1.0           /dev/hdc   disk           LITEON DVD-ROM LTD163

ide@1.1           /dev/hdd   disk           _NEC CD-RW NR-7900A
```

Note that you must be root to see full device info.

----------

## blurp

 *timeBandit wrote:*   

> Are you looking for hardware details or just the device names? If the latter, ls -l /dev/[sh]d? does the trick....
> 
> For details, you probably want sys-apps/lshw.
> 
> ```
> ...

 

thanks!

lshw does what i need.

ls -l /dev/[sh]d won't do if the system still uses MAKEDEV instead of devfs or udev.

----------

